# Flat River



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Any scoop in the Open ?


----------



## Tim McGarry (Jun 22, 2010)

Still have around 12 dogs to run this morning in the 1st


----------



## Garduck (Feb 1, 2013)

Will someone post derby results when they come in please?


----------



## Laird's Retrievers (Apr 20, 2007)

Qual results would be great. Heard my girl did test but not pretty.


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Heard 11 back for water marks in open, don't have the numbers?


----------



## Criquetpas (Sep 14, 2004)

Congrats on Stacy and just turned two Fred winning the big 46 dog Qualifying..Hard work pays off.. Nice amateur trained and handled win.


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

12 back to the open water marks

3,4,19,27,37,49,51,55,56,57,77,80


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

golfandhunter said:


> 12 back to the open water marks
> 
> 3,4,19,27,37,49,51,55,56,57,77,80


Thanks Gregg. Reese still in!


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Incomplete Open Results as told to me:

1st Ali O- Bobbie Lane H- Ryan Brasseaux
2nd Jazz O- Wayne Moore H- Al Arthur
3rd Pink O- Mike Bellazi H- Al Arthur
4th Rinny O- Martha & Paul Blank H- Scott Harp
RJ Wiley O- Chris & Cynthia Parkinson H- Dave Smith
Jam Reese O- Gregg Leonard H- Al Arthur
Jam Frasier O- Owner Bobbie Lane H- Ryan Brasseaux
Jam ???? O- ???? Handler Dave Smith

Could be others but this is only information I have. Please forgive me if there is an error - I'm just the messenger.

Congratulations to all!

rita


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

congrats wayne, jazz and al on the 2nd, she is a good one!
reese is getting sooooo close, congrats gregg!


----------



## TIM DOANE (Jul 20, 2008)

Lou Vreeland sent me a pic of a derby blue. Congrats to her and Outlaw (14 month old Ali X Stella pup)


----------



## Mark Littlejohn (Jun 16, 2006)

Congratulations to Jim and Bernadette Scarborough on earning Gus' AFC!!!!!


----------



## mjcrow (Oct 19, 2007)

ray, jerry and others of FRRC did a great job putting on the trial
thank you for your hospitality 
will be back next year 
AM judges did great job


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

Congrats to Jim and Bernadette Scarborough !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tocayo (Sep 1, 2013)

Yes, congratulations.


----------

